# New A6 + pics



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/20040216_newA62_s.jpg

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/20040216_newA6_s.jpg

At a glance:

The new Audi A6 

New, distinctly sporty exterior and interior design [/*]
Dimensions: L 4.92 m, W 1.86 m, H 1.46 m, wheelbase 2.84 m (+ 83 mm) [/*]
Improved spaciousness in the interior for all passengers [/*]
Powerful TDI and petrol engines: [/*]
[/*]
new: 4.2 V8 with 246 kW (335 bhp), 420 Nm [/*]
[/*]
new: 3.2 V6 FSI with 188 kW (255 bhp), 330 Nm [/*]
[/*]
new: 2.4 V6 with 130 kW (177 bhp), 230 Nm [/*]
[/*]
new: 3.0 TDI V6 with 165 kW (225 bhp), 450 Nm [/*]
[/*]
new: 2.0 TDI with 103 kW (140 bhp), 320 Nm

[/*]
Manual six-speed gearbox, alternatively six-speed tiptronic or continuously variable multitronic automatic transmission [/*]
Front-wheel drive or quattro permanent four-wheel drive

[/*]
Audi dynamic suspension with four-link front suspension and self-tracking trapezoidal-link rear suspension on front-wheel-drive and quattro versions 
adaptive air suspension as an option (from 2005) [/*]
Speed-dependent servotronic steering as standard [/*]
High-performance brake system with electronic brake assist [/*]
Electromechanical parking brake EPB as standard [/*]
As an option: tyre pressure monitoring system [/*]
New: adaptive light cornering lights with xenon plus and daytime driving lights (option) [/*]
As an option: radar-assisted distance control - adaptive cruise control (from 2005) [/*]
Light and rain sensor as standard

[/*]
Multi Media Interface MMI basic with monochrome display as standard [/*]
As an option: advanced key access and authorisation system [/*]
New generation of steering wheels: leather-covered steering wheel as standard [/*]
Automatic air conditioning as standard [/*]
As an option: BOSE Surround Sound System, DVD navigation [/*]
Two-stage activation front airbags, sideguard head airbag system, plus side airbags and active head restraints at the front as standard [/*]


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Don't like that front end [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

The 3.0Tdi is 2 seconds faster in the 0-62 than my A6 Tdi...thus, just like an unchipped TT 180!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Audi is following BMW into the 'shite looking cars' phase :-/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Front end looks gormless. Back end neat

The 3.0 tdi 225hp will be great in the A4 - especially once its tweaked to 260hp


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I do think the front end makes it look a little like a basking shark.


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Mmm, not too keen on the front, when I saw the pic from the side/back I instantly thought Rover 75... or one of those MG Zthings...

maybe its just me :-/


----------



## BerlinTT (Jan 2, 2004)

> Don't like that front end Â [smiley=sick2.gif]


Just saw two brand new Audi A8 on the street with the same front end. Doesn't look too bad. Looks quiet good....


----------



## BerlinTT (Jan 2, 2004)

here's another one...


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Well I think that it looks superb. [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

Very, very sporty styling with performance to match. [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=stop.gif]

Straight to the top of the class in the Exec sector.


----------



## BerlinTT (Jan 2, 2004)

some more pics (yesterdays presentation in Germany):














































24.April at your local audi-dealer...









Have a look: http://translate.google.com/transla...&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&prev=/language_tools


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Great pictures, Berlin. 

The interior looks sensational as well. 8)


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

That Grille looks like it would be a pig to clean ;D


----------



## BerlinTT (Jan 2, 2004)

Two more links:
http://www.sportbilen.se/index.php?page=bildspel.php?cat=audia62&go=0
http://www.e-lite.org/~chris/audi/newa6/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

It's 'kin 'orrible.  Plot lost at Audi?


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

I like it....but I used to like my MG Maestro and my therapist says it's incurable. 8)


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

Well...I'm just waiting for the A6 Avant next year to exchange my 2000 A6 Avant.
I'll keep the TT, of course.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

> Front end looks gormless. Â Back end neat
> 
> The 3.0 tdi 225hp will be great in the A4 - especially once its tweaked to Â 260hp


I tried to order an A4 Avant with this engine.

Northfield Audi reckoned it would be late 2005 before this engine finds its way into the A4 so would not take an order.

I'm sure the 330D will keep me amused though. ;D

The new front end looks like its truffling. YUK


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I think Audi are telling a couple of fibs about the engines.

They are not new, as the 4.2 litre V8 is the same as in the current A8, along with the S4. The 3.0TDI is also in the A8. ???


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I reckon there'll be plenty of 3rd party grille replacements out there. Replace the chrome bit with a painted bit, and the number plate will help.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I reckon there'll be plenty of 3rd party grille replacements out there. Replace the chrome bit with a painted bit, and the number plate will help.


...or just stick a pink snout on it with some cosmetic bristles for good effect.


----------



## BerlinTT (Jan 2, 2004)

S6


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> S6


wow


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I wonder if the Photoshopers responsible can give th S6 a nose job.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> I think Audi are telling a couple of fibs about the engines.
> 
> They are not new, as the 4.2 litre V8 is the same as in the current A8, along with the S4. The 3.0TDI is also in the A8. ???


Maybe, just maybe, they meant new to the A6? :-/

I've often said in the past I've got a new car, when what I really meant was that I have a different car to the one I used to own, so it's new to me, but still second hand.

Just a guess though.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> S6


Yes please. 8)


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

A hundred times A6 (old or new), than a Bangle Dangle 5 series.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Also the A6 will get the latest V10 Lambo engine. This will fit in the new RS6, whenever it becomes available.

Also don't forget the new grille will be the new image for all Audis, so all of them will have it. I think that if you don't like it, it is because you are very conservative and can't accept a change to the car. The back is almost identical to the the current A4, which is conservative design.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> I wonder if the Photoshopers responsible can give th S6 a nose job.


The didn't do too much to the original did they : :


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

BTT


----------

